
SQL Server 2017 New Features - jdanton1
https://redmondmag.com/articles/2017/04/19/sql-server-2017-preview.aspx
======
mmerlin
Graph databases, embedded Python and runs on Linux! SQL Server sure has come a
long way in the 20+ years I've been working in it :-)

